# HMCS Chicoutimi crew to learn health dangers stemming from fire



## RackMaster (Jun 18, 2008)

It is good that they are finally going to get the answers and the support they need.  



> *Submarine sailors to learn health dangers stemming from fire*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Wednesday, June 18, 2008 |  1:23 PM AT  Comments2Recommend2*
> 
> ...


----------

